
BBC Radio 4 series In Our Time contains talks of many mathematical topics [pdf] - vo2maxer
https://www.reading.ac.uk/web/files/mathssupport/In_Our_Time.pdf
======
gnat
The science ones are often the weakest, though. Melvyn Bragg is well out of
his depth on those topics. My favourite episodes were The Calendar
<[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00548m9>](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00548m9>),
The Great Fire of London
<[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00ft63q>](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00ft63q>),
and Politeness
<[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p004y29m>](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p004y29m>).

